# SLP loudmouth ll



## 04Black Goat (Dec 5, 2009)

I was thinking on buying the slp loudmouth ll catback exhaust and I was wondering what people were running I have a 04 m6 gto and I have pacesetter longtubes and catless mids is this a good combination? I want a good loud exhaust and not raspy and it is a daily so I want a good sounding exhaust? Thanks


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I have the headers and LMII, and think they're too loud. I also get a little (not bad) drone in the 2000 RPM range.

I think it sounds really good, just loud.


----------



## VinnyGTO (Mar 22, 2010)

Mike_V said:


> I have the headers and LMII, and think they're too loud. I also get a little (not bad) drone in the 2000 RPM range.
> 
> I think it sounds really good, just loud.


Really i have LMII and k&N intake and surprisingly its not that loud,Dont get me wrong its a great sound just not loud,im thinking of getting pacesetter headers will that make my sound louder or what?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm sure it will be louder, but don't know how much. I have everything, including the X Pipe, High Flow Cats, and coated headers. I can say - IT'S BLEEPING LOUD


----------

